# Pittwater yak christening - 3/3/07.



## mako bait (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm heading up to Pittwater this Saturday with a mate on our hobies to give the kings a go.

We're entering from the southern side (around church point area), apparently there's a boat ramp or easy entry point around there, and dropping into the water at 6am.

Has anyone heard any reports up there of late, and are there any reefs or wrecks worth giving a shot?

We're trolling rigged dead baits and lures for kings and but salmon/bonito and the like would be a very welcome catch.

There's only 2 of us so far, but any others in the area are welcome to join.

We are very possibly having a few beers at church point afterwards to celebrate the catch.

Aaron


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

What time are you planning to launch?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Aaron. Like your moniker.

Definitely kings in Pittwater but they're reputed to be more partial to live squid than anything else. Can't tell you any spots. I've only ever hooked one rat over the flats in Careel Bay and I won't divulge the spots shown to me on a charter.

There are plenty of bonnies and frigates in Broken Bay from recent reports so you might run ito some of those


----------



## mako bait (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Dean, plannin to get there 530 for a 6am push off. I'll confirm the exact spot droppin later today. Let me know if your keen.

Thanks for the welcome Dave, yeah I think I'll try take your advice and try gathering some squid first and then chase the kings. And if that fails troll for bonnies. Am about a month away from fitting a sounder to the yak, so may use that to locate some good spots in thos waters. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## mako bait (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Occy, yeah I'll bring a camera along and post the shots.

Have a productive and enjoyable weekend guys, talk Monday.


----------



## swan (Dec 16, 2006)

The eastern side just before Careel Bay is a good place to launch if ya chasing kingies or Careel Bay itself. Troll around the moored yachts and live squid is almost a must, perhaps squid strips will work on a good day. Ya can jig for squid north end of Scotland Island.
It will start to blow and chop normally around midday from the N/W, another good reason to launch from the eastern side.
I'm planning to go off Longreef then other wise I'd join ya.
Good luck


----------



## mako bait (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry for the late posting of last weekends trip, been out'n'about on the road. Unfortunately no pics due to 4am awakening and head not screwed on properly, and forgot the camera.

Saturday morning on Pittwater's fantastic waters was a great start to the day, pushing off 5:30am.

Went for kings first off, trolling a large size gulp plastic squid off the back of a paravane (spelling?) around the moored boats on the east side of Pittwater (thanks for the tip Swan) with little success though, only a small sharp run making quite a bit of ratchet noise, but no hook up.

*Note: Think I may take up the advice of taking the time to get the live squid next chance.

Continued this till 10:30am, alternating between the plastic squid and a large white sluggo, but to no avail.

So we head over to the west side to see what was breaking up the surface. After chasing the action for half'n'hour, I ended up encountering some of the strangest fishing phenomena ever.

About 11:30am saw me end up literally on top of the surface action, where quite a number of frigate macks were nailing the bait fish (small hardy heads I think) that had accumulated under my yak. There was so much bait balling under my yak that 2 things occured. The frigates were hitting off the bottom of the kayak and flippers for a good 1.5 hours (had to check teeth damage on the hull) and knocked me around quite a bit. And secondly the bait schools were finding refuge up through my open well where the flippers attach which supplied me with a constant live bait collection till the action was over.

For the next 2 hours, I took the lures off and replaced it with a small hook live baiting the hardy heads and having the best light tackle fun you can have. I used a diawa heartland 2-4lb with shimano twin power and light braid (forget what rating).

I've caught bigger models of frigate macks in Fairlight/Manly in the past, but this session was full of endless hookups with blistering long runs that took ages to get to the side.

Many boat hire punters were trying to mooch in on thy action, but I successfully made the session exclusive to only myself and my mate, mainly due to me not wanting a stray lure to enter my eye or other body part. And because the live bait supply was getting used at an alarming rate.

Not sure of the exact bay, but almost opposite the palm beach ferry wharf.

Anyways, a pretty damn fun day was had by all.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

That's great MB. What a way to match the hatch!

How did you rig the gulp squid? Kings will hit squid in the head. Unless you have a hook there you are unlikely to hookup. Encouraging that you got the hit


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty good christening of the yak, when your baitfish are jumping into the boat. wouldn't it be nice if the squid did that?

That reminded me of a time I was fishing with the kids at the Basin in Pittwater (from the beach) and a huge school of tailor drove a bait school right up onto the beach and there were hundreds of tiny fish flopping around at our feet.


----------

